# Open Carry & Concealed Carry Question



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Those in open carry states who have a CCL: When you carry concealed is "printing" still a legal issue? Open carry isn't legal in Texas & carry guns aren't supposed to print when concealed but I'm wondering if that changes once open carry is allowed. The governor is considering open carry. Curious because I have 2 IWB holsters I can't stand & don't use. (Talon) Feel like rocks & I don't want to buy baggy pants. All my shirts hang below my belt & I'd much prefer getting OWB holsters for my SIG P250 .45 & Ruger LCRs. I know my carry guns might be somewhat noticeable in OWB under T-shirts but if that's legal I won't care, though I won't open carry. For now I'm using jacket pockets & by summer my Beretta Pico .380 will be holstered in my front pocket.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The way I understand it in Wisconsin, printing and inadvertent "peekaboos" aren't an issue. This makes sense since open carry is legal here.
Goldwing


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Here in Indiana, open carry is legal as long as you have a valid permit. I have never heard of any issues about "printing", but am not saying I know exactly what the law says. I primarily CC, but I know there are times when my sidearm might print through a covering garment...I have never had a problem.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Babbalou1956:
Just hang in there, open carry will soon be legal in Texas. I believe Governor Abbott has stated that he will sign open carry laws in Texas.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

In Ohio "printing" while carrying concealed, or exposing a concealed pistol inadvertently are not illegal acts. And there is no law against open carry (except while in a vehicle, without a handgun license).

Thankfully, many states have local gun rights organizations that work to improve local laws regarding firearms. And they also have the help of national organizations like the NRA. 

That's why I donate time and/or money to support these organizations - it's a worthwhile investment for our cause.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SteamboatWillie:


> That's why I donate time and/or money to support these organizations - it's a worthwhile investment for our cause.


It really is that simple! If your state has a Citizens Defense League it's worth supporting as well. If not it might be a good idea to try and get one started. In Arizona they were instrumental in getting "Constitutional Carry" status for our state.


----------

